# Looking for a club for 1- adult and 2- youth. $700 or less.



## Highlander5 (Aug 11, 2020)

Looking for a club for 1- adult 2- youth. $700 or less


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 11, 2020)

Pm this guy, he might be able to help you out. 
@hambone76.


----------



## hambone76 (Aug 11, 2020)

blood on the ground said:


> Pm this guy, he might be able to help you out.
> @hambone76.


I returned his PM, My lease is full for the season. I’ll keep my eye out for something.


----------



## Boondocks (Aug 11, 2020)

He is not asking for much ! Help the guy out.


----------



## BzyBmr (Aug 16, 2020)

If your still needing a hunt club, PM me.  Family club with 1 opening


----------



## Lineslider10 (Nov 18, 2021)

looking for a place to hunt have two applicants, myself and my friend.


----------



## LTFDretired (Nov 19, 2021)

Anywhere in Ga is fine for me. So, if there is something Highlander and I could join, I appreciate it. thanks


----------



## GWH (Nov 23, 2021)

Highlander5 said:


> Looking for a club for 1- adult 2- youth. $700 or less


Which area of the state?


----------

